#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >       Cascaded Control:

## Esam

ѡ                   product   **             Steam Jacket   **       :
*1.     *           .
*2.     *                  product.
*3.     *         product          product .
       single loop control         Sensor 1                         Controller         Fully Open              .
               Cascaded Control        2 controllers & 2 Sensors  :


            Slave Controller   2     Sensor             Controller 2.
            Master Controller   1     Sensor       product       Controller   1 Output      Slave Controller   2 .
             Master Controller   1 Output     Setpoint  .
       .

       :
                  15˚C    80˚C      .
                    120˚C   .


                 Product    1˚C/minute.
                reverse acting mode      master control output       Slave Control      20 mA         4 mA    .
    Setpoint     Slave Controller        4 mA        80˚C     20 mA        120˚C        . 

* 
*
See More:      Cascaded Control:

----------

